

A Cheap, Thin Film Gives Portable Night Vision to Cell Phones and Eyeglasses - elblanco
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2010-04/tapping-oled-tech-cheap-thin-film-gives-night-vision-cell-phones-eyeglasses

======
ilkhd2
'sucks a lot electricity, thousand of volts'... And that magazine called __*
Science??? Electricity, like any energy, is measured in Watts. Volts are used
to measure voltage, not energy.

